

Copyright does not exist (book by Linus Walleij, 1994) - yesbabyyes
http://home.c2i.net/nirgendwo/cdne/mainindex.htm

======
yesbabyyes
This is a book I printed out, on my mom's dot matrix printer (in Swedish, I
can't really speak on the English translation, nor the quality of it) when I
was in high school (about 1994-95), around the same time I tried out Linux for
the first time.

It had a great impact on me, and Linus Walleij was early with these ideas, at
least in his (and mine) native Sweden.

I hope at least some of the good readers of HackerNews will find it
interesting - this is a great site by the way!

